# Ferry travel to France



## grldtnr (24 Feb 2022)

I am hoping to travel to the Semaine Federale rally in Loudeac this year.
Does anyone know if travelling by bike is possible at the moment, I have looked at websites, and found no conclusive answers.
It's possible to get prices , if you travel by car, but I prefer not drive.
A convenient crossing for me is Portsmouth/ St.Malo, with. 60 mile ride the Gallic side.
All my web enquiries say route not possible, or no prices given.


----------



## slowmotion (24 Feb 2022)

Brittany Ferries has an enquiry number....

0330 159 7000


----------



## grldtnr (24 Feb 2022)

Guessing that's what I will have to do, but I dislike interminable press number menus, 'press 1 to speak to a robot, or press 2 to someone who hasn't a clue.
They do make a gameshow out of it.!


----------



## T4tomo (24 Feb 2022)

grldtnr said:


> Guessing that's what I will have to do, but I dislike interminable press number menus, 'press 1 to speak to a robot, or press 2 to someone who hasn't a clue.
> They do make a gameshow out of it.!


when it ask how are you travelling just select "With bicycle" and bob's your fathers brother...


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Feb 2022)

I don't know the specifics of booking via Brittany Ferries but my advice is not to touch any of the bargain bucket agencies such as Direct Ferries and go direct to booking through the ferry operator. 
With most ferry companies it is tricky to make a booking that includes more than one person with a bicycle each. Fine if it is a cross channel - just make 2 separate bookings and it won't cost anything. 
A nightmare if trying to book an overnight type crossing where they insist on you purchasing a cabin as there seems to be no option for 2 people, 2 bicycles, one cabin. 
Currently embroiled in a 3 week back and forth with Direct Ferries to spend a voucher that I have from 2020 (oh, how I wish I had insisted on a refund at the time) attempting to book Hull Rotterdam for 2 on bikes with P&O. They have removed their customer service number so you can't phone them and can only communicate by online form. They take a week to reply and then give wrong information. We are no further forward. 
Sorry to jump on your thread but I needed to vent!


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Feb 2022)

Pre-Covid I have travelled many, many times with Brittany Ferries and I have always found booking with them on their website to be really straightforward, normally with car, sometimes on foot, sometimes with bike. Although unlike @Julia9054 I've never tried to book 2 people, 2 bikes.


----------



## Low Gear Guy (24 Feb 2022)

Last time I tried Brittany Ferries had different cabin options depending on whether you were booking with car, bike or without either. Cabins were not available for foot passengers and only basic cabins for cyclists.


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> I don't know the specifics of booking via Brittany Ferries but my advice is not to touch any of the bargain bucket agencies such as Direct Ferries and go direct to booking through the ferry operator.


Check their special offer pages before clicking "book" though, and maybe reputable offers lists like Money Saving Expert. I know people who paid full price when there was a 20% off link right there on the front page.

As far as I saw, all the "discount" agencies handled covid disruption terribly.


> With most ferry companies it is tricky to make a booking that includes more than one person with a bicycle each. Fine if it is a cross channel - just make 2 separate bookings and it won't cost anything.
> A nightmare if trying to book an overnight type crossing where they insist on you purchasing a cabin as there seems to be no option for 2 people, 2 bicycles, one cabin.


Stena Harwich to Hook allow it: one booking, 6 people, 6 bikes, 2 cabins, no problem. Max 10 per booking IIRC.


----------



## grldtnr (24 Feb 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> I don't know the specifics of booking via Brittany Ferries but my advice is not to touch any of the bargain bucket agencies such as Direct Ferries and go direct to booking through the ferry operator.
> With most ferry companies it is tricky to make a booking that includes more than one person with a bicycle each. Fine if it is a cross channel - just make 2 separate bookings and it won't cost anything.
> A nightmare if trying to book an overnight type crossing where they insist on you purchasing a cabin as there seems to be no option for 2 people, 2 bicycles, one cabin.
> Currently embroiled in a 3 week back and forth with Direct Ferries to spend a voucher that I have from 2020 (oh, how I wish I had insisted on a refund at the time) attempting to book Hull Rotterdam for 2 on bikes with P&O. They have removed their customer service number so you can't phone them and can only communicate by online form. They take a week to reply and then give wrong information. We are no further forward.
> Sorry to jump on your thread but I needed to vent!


I am ready to 'vent' myself !
I did as suggested by someone further up thread, both single & multiple bikes, including going by car ,which I don't want to do.
In all cases, reply was in the negative.
Either no service, or no price, that was on the direct ferries & company sites, admittedly this was early hours this morning, like stupid o'clock, but automated web sites don't sleep!


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2022)

What dates are you trying? I just made an aborted fake booking on the Brittany Ferries website for Portsmouth to St Malo for early May, 2 people, 2 bikes, 1 cabin each way. No problem seen.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Feb 2022)

mjr said:


> What dates are you trying? I just made an aborted fake booking on the Brittany Ferries website for Portsmouth to St Malo for early May, 2 people, 2 bikes, 1 cabin each way. No problem seen.


I too had a quick poke around at lunchtime and could see no problems. Maybe the dates the OP is looking for are sold out?


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I too had a quick poke around at lunchtime and could see no problems. Maybe the dates the OP is looking for are sold out?


Or not on sale yet for some reason, or a day with no sailings for some reason...

I see the Syndrome Fatale starts 31 July. Test booking for then also seemed to work. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## yello (24 Feb 2022)

Low Gear Guy said:


> Last time I tried Brittany Ferries had different cabin options depending on whether you were booking with car, bike or without either. Cabins were not available for foot passengers and only basic cabins for cyclists.


I wonder why Brittany Ferries would do that? Does it matter to them what type of traveller books a cabin? Or are they prioritising cars because that's their preferred (spending) customer?


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> I wonder why Brittany Ferries would do that? Does it matter to them what type of traveller books a cabin? Or are they prioritising cars because that's their preferred (spending) customer?


Have to say it's never happened to me. Mind you, when travelling with bike I'm on my own and want only a small inside cabin, when travelling by car I'm with my wife so get a nice one with a window. So maybe it _has_ happened to me and I didn't notice it. But I've booked a cabin OK when travelling as a foot passenger too.

When I was playing on the website earlier I selected travel by bike and it allowed me full range of cabins.


----------



## yello (24 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Have to say it's never happened to me.


No, me neither - that I've been aware of anyway - and I've travelled by car, motorbike and bike. That said, both motorbike and bike have been later bookings, possibly only a few days in advance, so perhaps the cabin availability is determined more by 'when' than 'how'... and car drivers maybe tend to book further in advance. Dunno, conjecture on my part.

Edit: in fact, when travelling solo (bike or motorbike), I've tended to leave the cabin booking until boarding the ferry and then request a shared cabin. Worst outcome is that there's nothing available and I sleep on one of the lounger chairs - which, tbf, I've slept quite well on, other passengers depending.


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Feb 2022)

May be it was a Covid related thingy. (Can't see why but who knows)


----------



## iluvmybike (24 Feb 2022)

It was Covid related and Brittany ferries are now back to normal as shown below - so go book & enjoy 
"Brittany bans bikes – what's the story?​A number of Cycling UK members have contacted us about Brittany Ferries' current policy not to carry cyclists. Cycling UK’s ferry fan Sam Jones investigates and sees if there are any alternatives
***Update 23 February 2021***​Brittany Ferries are now running a normal service and carrying cyclists."
​


----------



## Dogtrousers (24 Feb 2022)

iluvmybike said:


> It was Covid related and Brittany ferries are now back to normal as shown below - so go book & enjoy
> "Brittany bans bikes – what's the story?​A number of Cycling UK members have contacted us about Brittany Ferries' current policy not to carry cyclists. Cycling UK’s ferry fan Sam Jones investigates and sees if there are any alternatives
> ***Update 23 February 2021***​Brittany Ferries are now running a normal service and carrying cyclists."
> ​


Ah yes. I remember that now. Sort of ... in so far as my flaky brain remembers anything.


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2022)

iluvmybike said:


> It was Covid related and Brittany ferries are now back to normal as shown below - so go book & enjoy [...] Update 23 February 2021***


So it doesn't explain why @grldtnr is having trouble today.


----------



## iluvmybike (24 Feb 2022)

mjr said:


> So it doesn't explain why @grldtnr is having trouble today.


Nope - but he has all the info and if he's not able to do it online all it needs is a phone call - but he seems reluctant to do. They have always been very helpful when I have rung them in the past


----------



## grldtnr (24 Feb 2022)

mjr said:


> What dates are you trying? I just made an aborted fake booking on the Brittany Ferries website for Portsmouth to St Malo for early May, 2 people, 2 bikes, 1 cabin each way. No problem seen.


28 July to 8 Aug, maybe it was because it was 2 o'clock in the morning, and unresponsive, but I am after Thinking, they sooner fill with more profitable traffic.
Apart from losing cabin space to cyclist, they can still book cars into the hold, cycle storage I'd fead hold space,so it doesn't affect vehicles.
I will try again normal hours, as everyone else has had sucess


----------



## grldtnr (24 Feb 2022)

iluvmybike said:


> Nope - but he has all the info and if he's not able to do it online all it needs is a phone call - but he seems reluctant to do. They have always been very helpful when I have rung them in the past


Just allergic to help lines, my common expect is that they are not, just the opposite,.
Granted ,that tends to be heavily used utility and techy companies, not relatively simple ones like very companies, but begs the question why at 2 0'clock in the morning , I had little joy.
Incidentally I booked a flight with BA, on a unrelated journey , no problems, so it's not being Savvy enough.
Just me trying to find if it is a problem ,


----------



## iluvmybike (24 Feb 2022)

grldtnr said:


> Just allergic to help lines, my common expect is that they are not, just the opposite,.
> Granted ,that tends to be heavily used utility and techy companies, not relatively simple ones like very companies, but begs the question why at 2 0'clock in the morning , I had little joy.
> Incidentally I booked a flight with BA, on a unrelated journey , no problems, so it's not being Savvy enough.
> Just me trying to find if it is a problem ,


I just tried to do a dummy booking for 2 adults and 2 bikes and it was dead easy


----------



## Julia9054 (24 Feb 2022)

Any of the helpful people on here fancy working out how to get a sensible answer from Direct Ferries? I’m losing the will to live. Unfortunately they have 537 of my pounds or I’d go elsewhere!


----------



## Once a Wheeler (24 Feb 2022)

Some alternatives available here.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Feb 2022)

Don't know if it helps but I refuse to press buttons on phones and normally with a few exceptions I get put through to a real person after a short while. Just ignore the robot requests to try again and be patient for a couple of minutes.


----------



## mjr (24 Feb 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> Any of the helpful people on here fancy working out how to get a sensible answer from Direct Ferries? I’m losing the will to live. Unfortunately they have 537 of my pounds or I’d go elsewhere!


shoot reviews on trustpilot might make them call you, according to a post on https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowT...enburg_Vastra_Gotaland_County_West_Coast.html

Edit to add, as it's more than 100 pounds, if you paid on a credit card, contact your card provider because Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act makes them jointly responsible for the voucher not being honoured and they may claw the money back for you. Or you can sue them if they won't help and you should win but they may cancel your card after


----------



## PaulSB (25 Feb 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Don't know if it helps but I refuse to press buttons on phones and normally with a few exceptions I get put through to a real person after a short while. Just ignore the robot requests to try again and be patient for a couple of minutes.


This is a strategy I use on occasions, usually after a first failed attempt, and it works very well.


----------



## Chislenko (26 Feb 2022)

Seen plenty of cyclists on Brittany Ferries but as pointed out they did stop bikes during covid, quite why I don't know.

I am sailing with Brittany in March and will have a bike with me on the way back.....but it will be in the back of the car!!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Feb 2022)

I was on a DFDS Newhaven-Le Havre ferry a couple of years back and it was rammed with cyclists. Turned out my trip coincided with PBP


----------



## yello (26 Feb 2022)

I like the Newhaven-Dieppe route, it's probably my fave all things considered. Price and journey time, and Dieppe is also easier/more pleasant access than Le Havre or Caen (Ouistreham) though St Malo is good too , and obviously it depends on where in France you're going. I have very rarely used Calais or Dunkerque, and never Boulogne, because they are all wrong part of the country for me (ditto Dover and Folkstone)

Newhaven's a bit of a pain to get to (by car) though the coastal route from Eastbourne is superb and makes the journey worthwhile for almost that alone.

I got a seacat ferry thing one time, to Cherbourg I think, but that was ages and ages ago. Golly, I'm starting to get all nostalgic over ferry journeys!


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Feb 2022)

I'm joining you in nostalgia.

I really enjoy ferry travel. Unlike flying, which is a misery to be endured you can relax a bit. Provided it's not rough (remembering one particular Seacat from Cherbourg crossing).

Our last DFDS to Le Havre wasn't great as I messed things up and we didn't have a cabin, which I regard as a must-have.

So I hope @grldtnr gets it sorted and has a great trip.


----------



## yello (26 Feb 2022)

I've a recollection of a hovercraft crossing sometime too. Not sure when or where, might have only been to the IOW, and I'm so hazy on it that it might have been a dream! (blimey, would I dream of ferry crossings? What a sad git I am!)

I remember a rough crossing from somewhere, may have been St Malo. Seas so rugged that the departure was uncertain and delayed. I was on my motorbike and a bit nervy about boarding. All was fine however, and I was right as rain on the crossing. My wife is not so lucky with the sea legs and a cabin is a must if there's even a swell. She's got to lay down, eyes closed, not see the sea, and pretend to be elsewhere!

Cabins are luxury for me and I'm out like a light, waking only on the '1hr until arrival' chime. My biggest problem on the longer crossings is invariably boredom.


----------



## Brandane (26 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Seen plenty of cyclists on Brittany Ferries but as pointed out they did stop bikes during covid, quite why I don't know.



Presumably it was for reasons of economy. They drastically restricted the number of passengers allowed on the ferries due to social distancing regulations, so it made sense to have as many of those passengers as possible paying £300 (or whatever it is) to travel in a car, rather than a cyclist paying nothing more than a foot passenger (IIRC they were refused carriage as well?)


----------



## Ajax Bay (28 Feb 2022)

mjr said:


> I see the Syndrome Fatale starts 31 July. Test booking for then also seemed to work. 🤷‍♂️


Are you considering the Syndrome Fatale @Ian H ? Or are you better now?


----------



## yello (28 Feb 2022)

I rode across to the one in Niort whenever it was*. I stayed a couple of days and then came home. Once is enough. Far too many people on rides for my liking. I was lucky in that the campsite I was on was close to idyllic, and quiet - that made it for me. I think I enjoyed the ride to and from more than the event itself.

*edit: 2012 - blimey, was it that long ago!


----------



## grldtnr (28 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> I rode across to the one in Niort whenever it was*. I stayed a couple of days and then came home. Once is enough. Far too many people on rides for my liking. I was lucky in that the campsite I was on was close to idyllic, and quiet - that made it for me. I think I enjoyed the ride to and from more than the event itself.
> 
> Am I derailing my own (new) thread?
> 
> *edit: 2012 - blimey, was it that long ago!


I used to partake in the CTC Birthday rides, so used to mass rides,the relative proximity to the channel ports of St.Malo, maked it attractive, I've not done the SemFed in bicycle form, but have done a big sailing rally in the MorBihan, do expect it will be familiar


----------



## Ian H (28 Feb 2022)

Ajax Bay said:


> Are you considering the Syndrome Fatale @Ian H ? Or are you better now?


Finding accommodation might be tricky by now.


----------



## yello (28 Feb 2022)

Anyone ever used Weymouth? I picked up my brother from there once, at some sparrow fart time. I don't think he realised just how from London it was. I had to get up at some silly time to go and get him!


----------



## mjr (28 Feb 2022)

yello said:


> Anyone ever used Weymouth? I picked up my brother from there once, at some sparrow fart time. I don't think he realised just how from London it was. I had to get up at some silly time to go and get him!


I think I did, many decades ago, when there were still boat trains, so no pick-up needed.

I think this is the only ferry still serving Weymouth and it's not going to France! https://www.coastlinecruises.com/routes/2/portland-ferry


----------



## yello (28 Feb 2022)

I think my brother caught the Weymouth ferry from St Malo, or maybe Cherbourg. It would have been around 1999 I guess. First and only time I've been to the ferry terminal there.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Feb 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was on a DFDS Newhaven-Le Havre ferry a couple of years back and it was rammed with cyclists. Turned out my trip coincided with PBP



A load of us riding to PBP were on the Newhaven - Dieppe ferry as well. You pick up Avenue Verte a few km down the road, and away you go.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Mar 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> A load of us riding to PBP were on the Newhaven - Dieppe ferry as well. You pick up Avenue Verte a few km down the road, and away you go.


My mistake, it was a Dieppe Ferry we were on.


----------



## yello (1 Mar 2022)

I've not looked, let alone mapped it, but I could imagine it's not pleasant getting out of Le Havre by bike - unless you take a coastal route north through Etretat.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> I've not looked, let alone mapped it, but I could imagine it's not pleasant getting out of Le Havre by bike - unless you take a coastal route north through Etretat.


I would imagine so. I have only entered/left France by bike from Cherbourg and St Malo, partly because the approaches are nicer.


----------



## yello (1 Mar 2022)

St Malo is lovely, has to be said. Would probably be my fave if it didn't take me just a little too far west for my usual needs.

Speaking westwardly, I've not been to Roscoff. Pre pandemic, I was planning a motorbike jaunt to Ireland and would have gone that way. Maybe this year?


----------



## Chislenko (1 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> St Malo is lovely, has to be said. Would probably be my fave if it didn't take me just a little too far west for my usual needs.
> 
> Speaking westwardly, I've not been to Roscoff. Pre pandemic, I was planning a motorbike jaunt to Ireland and would have gone that way. Maybe this year?



We did Roscoff a couple of times, by car not bike, and it was ok. First night we stopped in one of the many towns / villages in that area that pay homage to General Patton.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Mar 2022)

I've travelled Plymouth - Brest once, ages and ages ago as a foot passenger. I don't remember much about the crossing so it must have gone well. We then travelled by train stopping at various places in Brittany. First holiday with my wife (to-be as she was then). I remember we missed a train somewhere along the line and it was All My Fault.


----------



## yello (1 Mar 2022)

I'd forgotten about Plymouth. People do.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> I'd forgotten about Plymouth. People do.



We are going Plymouth - Bilbao end of this month, it is our preferred route now.

Always used to do Dover - Calais and drive down through France but of late I have no desire to donate any of my hard earned to Emmanuel.


----------



## yello (1 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Always used to do Dover - Calais and drive down through France but of late I have no desire to donate any of my hard earned to Emmanuel.


I've not noticed him at the péage. I thought he had a day job.


----------



## mjr (1 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> I've not noticed him at the péage. I thought he had a day job.


What's more, Chirac privatised most of them with long concessions, so Macron only sees anything from Mont Blanc and Frejus IIRC. The other government-run autoroutes don't charge.

Less driving may be good but that is a mistaken motivation.


----------



## yello (1 Mar 2022)

Calais, and all that neck of the woods, is a pain In the butt for me. And Dover et al are the wrong side of the county too. All things considered, a false economy. An overnight ferry (with cabin) might cost a little more all up but it is more civilised.

Sadly, took me a couple of trips to learn that.


----------



## Dogtrousers (1 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> Calais, and all that neck of the woods, is a pain In the butt for me. And Dover et al are the wrong side of the county too. All things considered, a false economy. An overnight ferry (with cabin) might cost a little more all up but it is more civilised.
> 
> Sadly, took me a couple of trips to learn that.


I regularly travel out to the Granville area. Really pleasant simple drive from Cherbourg, pleasant too from St Malo, ok drive from Caen Ouistreham, but a multi-hour ballache to drive from Calais.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> Calais, and all that neck of the woods, is a pain In the butt for me. And Dover et al are the wrong side of the county too. All things considered, a false economy. An overnight ferry (with cabin) might cost a little more all up but it is more civilised.
> 
> Sadly, took me a couple of trips to learn that.



Yes, I'm with you on that, the Macron bit was tounge in cheek!

We also are on the west side of the country hence we go to Plymouth. With a decent cabin (don't go for the real budget one) it is a pleasant sail to Bilbao or Santander.

Ten minutes off the boat at Santander you are on the motorway which we never have to leave until we get to Seville where we turn right and another motorway all the way to the Algarve.

Of late we have started having an overnight halfway down Spain.


----------



## StuAff (1 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> I've not looked, let alone mapped it, but I could imagine it's not pleasant getting out of Le Havre by bike - unless you take a coastal route north through Etretat.


Not done out, but did in, from Saint-Saëns via Yvetot and Bolbec. Was straightforward and simple enough, apart from one roundabout (acts of Garmin). Last stretch into town was mostly off-road and straightforward. Bit of a steep climb (if you're going out) the only real issue.


----------



## yello (1 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> We also are on the west side of the country hence we go to Plymouth. With a decent cabin (don't go for the real budget one) it is a pleasant sail to Bilbao or Santander.


That's the sort of thing I like; making the journey part of the experience rather than just 'getting there' going head on.


----------



## yello (1 Mar 2022)

Re Ouistreham (watch the movie btw!), there's a 'bridge' just east of Caen which frightens the bejusus out of me when I'm on my motorbike. It's well arched, and exposed - if there's wind and rain (which I've had) it really isn't pleasant. I've now plotted a route avoiding it, just in case. Fortunately, it's short - we're not talking Dartford crossing. 

On a bike, though, the route alongside the river/canal is a pleasant way to get to Caen, or further south. A great way to start a French cycling holiday!


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> Re Ouistreham (watch the movie btw!), there's a 'bridge' just east of Caen which frightens the bejusus out of me when I'm on my motorbike. It's well arched, and exposed - if there's wind and rain (which I've had) it really isn't pleasant. I've now plotted a route avoiding it, just in case. Fortunately, it's short - we're not talking Dartford crossing.
> 
> On a bike, though, the route alongside the river/canal is a pleasant way to get to Caen, or further south. A great way to start a French cycling holiday!


You thinking of the Pont de Normandie? You can cycle over it. (I never have, but it was part of the plans for one trip, but didn't make the final cut0


----------



## Tim Bennet. (2 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> You thinking of the Pont de Normandie? You can cycle over it.


You can, but in a westerly gale it can be quite 'interesting'. The designated cycle lane is quite narrow and feels very close to the truck wheels. It can be safer to use the the slightly raised footpath but that too is quite narrow (with panniers). It's a pity they didn't combine the two into a dual use path so it was a bit wider for both.

There's no problem with the route to and from the Le Harve ferry port and the bridge. The roads are very wide and there's cycle path for much of it. You can even cycle along a massive commercial quayside that doesn't seemed to be used anymore.


----------



## yello (2 Mar 2022)

Tim Bennet. said:


> There's no problem with the route to and from the Le Harve ferry port and the bridge. The roads are very wide and there's cycle path for much of it. You can even cycle along a massive commercial quayside that doesn't seemed to be used anymore.


Thanks for that info. I've only ever been in the car for the journey to/from Le Havre so I didn't know what bike routes where do-able. It just _looked_ grim from my window!

@Dogtrousers the bridge I'm thinking of is *much* smaller than that, on the Caen peripherique. Google informs me it's the Viaduct de Calix....


----------



## Tim Bennet. (2 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> Thanks for that info. I've only ever been in the car for the journey to/from Le Havre so I didn't know what bike routes where do-able. *It just looked grim from my window!*



Yes you're right. It looks like it was all laid out to be a massive industrial development which didn't all happen. Some has become a nature reserve but most is a maze of underused roads. But the industry that is there gives the place a certain 'piquancy'.

It's worth doing a bit of research as to the best route. The yellow Michelin maps aren't really detailed enough and finding all the correct turns can be quite stressful when time trialling to make the close of check-in time for the ferry.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Mar 2022)

yello said:


> @Dogtrousers the bridge I'm thinking of is *much* smaller than that, on the Caen peripherique. Google informs me it's the Viaduct de Calix....


Ah, the peripherique. Home of some insanely short sliproads. Not my favourite place


----------



## Cathryn (27 Mar 2022)

Ugh! Booking bikes onto ferries is a nightmare. I'm trying to book the three of us onto a DFDS (not P&O) ferry for the summer. Each individual fare is £25. (one way). 

* Each person is £25 but 1 adult and 1 child is £25 total. Great. Free child? However you only seem to get 1 bike for that. 
* 2 adults and one child booked together however are £125 (how??) but we STILL only get one bike. 

I could book my husband/son together and me separately (cheapest way) but we would still only have two bikes registered. 

I can't book all three of us separately (thus three bike bookings) as my son is 12.

What do I do?


----------



## Cathryn (27 Mar 2022)

I gave the P&O website a go and they too only seem to give us one bicycle between three!


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Mar 2022)

You need to phone them. They can do “unusual” booking combinations by telephone.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Mar 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> You need to phone them. They can do “unusual” booking combinations by telephone.



I did wonder if I'd be a 'group'. I've emailed them via their group booking website. If I don't hear by end of play tomorrow, I'll. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cathryn (27 Mar 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> You need to phone them. They can do “unusual” booking combinations by telephone.



How is a family on bikes unusual tho


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> How is a family on bikes unusual tho


It's England, if you don't turn up in a giant SUV, overweight with kids in the back eating KFC for dinner it can only mean you're weird or foreign.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (27 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> How is a family on bikes unusual tho


I know from (different) experience that booking a "landbridge" from NL through the UK to Ireland by car was always better done (and cheaper) over the phone.


Oldhippy said:


> It's England, if you don't turn up in a giant SUV, overweight with kids in the back eating KFC for dinner it can only mean you're weird or foreign.


 With respect, that's exactly the kind of attitude that'll mess up your nomad experience.


----------



## Julia9054 (27 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> How is a family on bikes unusual tho


Hmmm . . . don’t even get me started! It’s taken me 5 weeks of emails backwards and forwards to book 2 people, 2 bicycles, 1 cabin. Bicycles have only just been invented and so have ferries. Apparently.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Mar 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> I know from (different) experience that booking a "landbridge" from NL through the UK to Ireland by car was always better done (and cheaper) over the phone.
> 
> With respect, that's exactly the kind of attitude that'll mess up your nomad experience.


I apologise, but dealing with what should be a simple matter in so many places is infuriating isn't it? In the UK we are so behind in so many ways. Do many countries I have been to simple things such as this are not even a thing.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (27 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I apologise, but dealing with what should be a simple matter in so many places is infuriating isn't it? In the UK we are so behind in so many ways. Do many countries I have been to simple things such as this are not even a thing.


And in those countries you'll find that they mess up things that are perfectly normal and usual in the UK. That's travel - to experience the differences - even at home.

In Ireland, home from NL (where everything runs on time or is well flagged if not) I asked as I bought a bus ticket how long the journey would take. "F****d if I know" was the answer from the ticket seller. When I asked the bus driver he laughed and said it depends on traffic. 
Infuriating or typically laid back Irish? Your call.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> How is a family on bikes unusual tho


The ferries aren't really built for bikes these days. Especially the ramp access on some.


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> The ferries aren't really built for bikes these days. Especially the ramp access on some.


Ferries are built to transport people, all people whether in a mobile lounge, on foot or cycling.


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Ferries are built to transport people, all people whether in a mobile lounge, on foot or cycling.


Transporting wasn't mentioned.
Wet steel decks, and "steep" onboard ramps don't help.


----------



## grldtnr (27 Mar 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> And in those countries you'll find that they mess up things that are perfectly normal and usual in the UK. That's travel - to experience the differences - even at home.
> 
> In Ireland, home from NL (where everything runs on time or is well flagged if not) I asked as I bought a bus ticket how long the journey would take. "F****d if I know" was the answer from the ticket seller. When I asked the bus driver he laughed and said it depends on traffic.
> Infuriating or typically laid back Irish? Your call.


At least that's was fairly polite, I once asked a question, and got the reply, 'Ask me left one!' ,what ? I replied, ' Ask me left bollock, yer fecker!' was the reply!!!!


----------



## grldtnr (27 Mar 2022)

As the originator of this thread, I am glad I am not the only one who found ferry bookings with bicycles awkward, if booking a cabin for 3 or 4 people with bikes is such a problem, why is booking a cabin with the same number in a car so much simpler, a Car is far bigger& takes up more room, bikes take up dead space, but we are just as valuable a revenue stream.
Is it that 'elf 'n' safety presents obstacles.....I really don't think it does, all ferry travel with a bike I've ever done, bicycles are loaded on the particular deck first ,then come off last.
Why the problems?


----------



## Cathryn (27 Mar 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> Hmmm . . . don’t even get me started! It’s taken me 5 weeks of emails backwards and forwards to book 2 people, 2 bicycles, 1 cabin. Bicycles have only just been invented and so have ferries. Apparently.



Oh my word!!


----------



## classic33 (27 Mar 2022)

grldtnr said:


> As the originator of this thread, I am glad I am not the only one who found ferry bookings with bicycles awkward, if booking a cabin for 3 or 4 people with bikes is such a problem, why is booking a cabin with the same number in a car so much simpler, a Car is far bigger& takes up more room, bikes take up dead space, but we are just as valuable a revenue stream.
> Is it that 'elf 'n' safety presents obstacles.....I really don't think it does, all ferry travel with a bike I've ever done, bicycles are loaded on the particular deck first ,then come off last.
> *Why the problems?*


Irish ferries, Dublin Ferry port.
One loading ramp up the other down. Both are steeper than they appear in that picture.






They prefer you to go on first and be first off. The engines running on the car decks not being good for your lungs.

The Holyhead arrangement.


----------



## Cathryn (28 Mar 2022)

grldtnr said:


> As the originator of this thread, I am glad I am not the only one who found ferry bookings with bicycles awkward, if booking a cabin for 3 or 4 people with bikes is such a problem, why is booking a cabin with the same number in a car so much simpler, a Car is far bigger& takes up more room, bikes take up dead space, but we are just as valuable a revenue stream.
> Is it that 'elf 'n' safety presents obstacles.....I really don't think it does, all ferry travel with a bike I've ever done, bicycles are loaded on the particular deck first ,then come off last.
> Why the problems?


The more I think about it, the more annoyed I get! People have been taking bikes on ferries for a hundred years! It’s not that crazy!


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> The more I think about it, the more annoyed I get! People have been taking bikes on ferries for a hundred years! It’s not that crazy!


With you completely there.


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> The more I think about it, the more annoyed I get! People have been taking bikes on ferries for a hundred years! It’s not that crazy!


Its not even unusual. I've boarded dozens of ferries by car and I'd guess that every ferry queue I've been in contained some cyclists.


----------



## Cathryn (28 Mar 2022)

We need a campaign! How do we do that?


----------



## Chislenko (28 Mar 2022)

We are sailing (sound like Rod Stewart!!) Wednesday with Brittany Ferries and there are usually cyclists on board. Will report back.

I will have my bike but it will be in the back of the car!


----------



## Oldhippy (28 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> We need a campaign! How do we do that?


I know a lot of people have issues with Cycling UK but in my humble opinion any organisation that stands for normalisation of riding a bicycle as transport is good, they may be able to drum up interest.


----------



## matticus (28 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> I know a lot of people have issues with Cycling UK but in my humble opinion any organisation that stands for normalisation of riding a bicycle as transport is good, they may be able to drum up interest.


Overall they are very much a good thing!
There has been a long thread about bikes+ferries running on the CUK forum* throughout the pandemic. There are some interesting nuggets on there, but I don't recall anyone actively campaigning.

*it's not strictly a mouthpiece for CUK, nor is it members only. But it's still "the" place for CUK discussion currently.


----------



## matticus (28 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> Its not even unusual. I've boarded dozens of ferries by car and I'd guess that every ferry queue I've been in contained some cyclists.


Numbers tend to drop off very quickly out of season! My two channel crossings in early October 2019 were pretty lonely. Outbound I was the only cyclist, and shivered somewhat while Qing in the dark next to the cars. Luckily it was warmer in the Pyrenees!
\threadDrift


----------



## Chislenko (28 Mar 2022)

I suppose by and large in Europe it is a problem peculiar to Brits / Irish as most Europeans can be in another country without the need for a ferry.

Obviously I understand that some Europeans may want to come to the UK by bike to sample our heavily potholed overcrowded roads!

Edit. Yes I know countries like Malta etc exist before somebody rattles off a list of Island States in Europe.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I suppose by and large in Europe it is a problem peculiar to Brits / Irish as most Europeans can be in another country without the need for a ferry.
> 
> Obviously I understand that some Europeans may want to come to the UK by bike to sample our heavily potholed overcrowded roads!
> 
> Edit. Yes I know countries like Malta etc exist before somebody rattles off a list of Island States in Europe.


pssst Scandinavia / Baltic sea, Greek islands & former Yugoslavia, all quite keen on ferries....


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2022)

T4tomo said:


> pssst Scandinavia / Baltic sea, Greek islands & former Yugoslavia, all quite keen on ferries....


Quite a lot in the Netherlands and Belgium, where bikes are unsurprisingly expected and accommodated. Not all ferries are international. If you've ever enjoyed  carrying your bike down a flight of steps and lifting it over the side of an English ferry, imagine this:

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwdQ-jacaMo


----------



## Dogtrousers (28 Mar 2022)

mjr said:


> Quite a lot in the Netherlands and Belgium, where bikes are unsurprisingly expected and accommodated. Not all ferries are international. If you've ever enjoyed  carrying your bike down a flight of steps and lifting it over the side of an English ferry, imagine this:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwdQ-jacaMo



The little boat that putt-putts across the Thames between Gravesend and Tilbury happily takes bikes.


----------



## mjr (28 Mar 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> The little boat that putt-putts across the Thames between Gravesend and Tilbury happily takes bikes.


With boarding ramps and a big level area where you can leave bikes or stand with them, it's very much part of the exception in England, along with a few near Southampton, not the rule. Mostly, if it's not a car ferry, level boarding isn't happening.


----------



## KnittyNorah (28 Mar 2022)

mjr said:


> With boarding ramps and a big level area where you can leave bikes or stand with them, it's very much part of the exception in England, along with a few near Southampton, not the rule. Mostly, if it's not a car ferry, level boarding isn't happening.


The Fleetwood to Knott End ferry takes bikes; its a simple wheel-them-onboard, and off again, operation. Timetables change daily though, because they depend on the tides - dredging of the river is badly needed and hasn't been done. Hence there are only certain stages of the tide that the ferry can operate. Can't imagine the Dutch putting up with that nonsense ...


----------



## grldtnr (28 Mar 2022)

mjr said:


> Quite a lot in the Netherlands and Belgium, where bikes are unsurprisingly expected and accommodated. Not all ferries are international. If you've ever enjoyed  carrying your bike down a flight of steps and lifting it over the side of an English ferry, imagine this:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwdQ-jacaMo



And by & large Dutch river ferried are free,and frequent, an integrated transport system of excellence, the Dutchies can show us a few lessons.
And I don't think it's largely a matter of the country being flat, they have strong winds to contend with, for a small country, they seem to spend a higher GDP on public transport,


----------



## grldtnr (28 Mar 2022)

grldtnr said:


> At least that's was fairly polite, I once asked a question, and got the reply, 'Ask me left one!' ,what ? I replied, ' Ask me left bollock, yer fecker!' was the reply!!!!


Hobbes, have you ever used the expression? Have to say when I heard that, I did have to have a titter, tho' being from the pale I didn't have a clue!


----------



## classic33 (28 Mar 2022)

grldtnr said:


> And by & large Dutch river ferried are free,and frequent, an integrated transport system of excellence, the Dutchies can show us a few lessons.
> And I don't think it's largely a matter of the country being flat, they have strong winds to contend with, for a small country, they seem to spend a higher GDP on public transport,


How much do they pay for international travel by ferries?


----------



## Chislenko (28 Mar 2022)

I'm just glad I put in the edit about islands otherwise people would have been quoting examples of ferries with gay abandon 😌


----------



## scragend (29 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> Irish ferries, Dublin Ferry port.
> One loading ramp up the other down. Both are steeper than they appear in that picture.
> (photo snipped)
> They prefer you to go on first and be first off. The engines running on the car decks not being good for your lungs.


I've never done it (yet) - I'm sure a number of you have - but I did read that DFDS on arrival at Dunkerque let cyclists off first, and you have about a five minute head start to get out of the port before the lorries catch you up. Look forward to trying it one day!

Regarding bookings - a couple of friends and I recently tried to book for the three of us and our bikes from Newcastle to IJmuiden and back on DFDS. The web site seemed not to let us book more than one bike between us and said we had to phone, but we found out that if you go through the booking to the summary page, and then click "edit", you could change the number of bikes. Whether that's by accident or design I don't know.


----------



## classic33 (29 Mar 2022)

scragend said:


> I've never done it (yet) - I'm sure a number of you have - but I did read that DFDS on arrival at Dunkerque let cyclists off first, and you have about a five minute head start to get out of the port before the lorries catch you up. Look forward to trying it one day!
> 
> Regarding bookings - a couple of friends and I recently tried to book for the three of us and our bikes from Newcastle to IJmuiden and back on DFDS. The web site seemed not to let us book more than one bike between us and said we had to phone, but we found out that if you go through the booking to the summary page, and then click "edit", you could change the number of bikes. Whether that's by accident or design I don't know.


That last point could be worth looking at for @Cathryn


----------



## matticus (29 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I'm just glad I put in the edit about islands otherwise people would have been quoting examples of ferries with gay abandon 😌


"The best way to find true facts on the internet, is to first post something you know is wrong."
[unknown author]


----------



## Julia9054 (29 Mar 2022)

scragend said:


> I've never done it (yet) - I'm sure a number of you have - but I did read that DFDS on arrival at Dunkerque let cyclists off first, and you have about a five minute head start to get out of the port before the lorries catch you up. Look forward to trying it one day!


This is true! And then get completely lost trying to find a way that doesn’t funnel you onto a motorway!


----------



## Cathryn (29 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> That last point could be worth looking at for @Cathryn



Thanks for tagging me. I tried again but still couldn't make it work. Going to call them tomorrow.


----------



## mjr (30 Mar 2022)

Julia9054 said:


> This is true! And then get completely lost trying to find a way that doesn’t funnel you onto a motorway!


Leave the cycle way and exit through the left gate, turning left at the first roundabout, right at the next, then take a short (50m) gravel ramp right down onto back lanes to Loon Plage, but even if you miss that ramp, you end up at Mardyck instead of the autoroute feeder roundabout.

It would be simpler if the port finished the damn cycle way so it connected to, well, anything, but they told me in 2019 that they won't in the foreseeable.


----------



## matticus (30 Mar 2022)

We did Dunkerque before breakfast - the autoroutey way was fine (apart from that brief burst of passing HGVs! - but we soon had the road to ourselves again).
mjr's route looks a lot nicer, but we got to the town-centre pretty quickly and painlessly anyway. Midday might have been different!


----------



## mjr (30 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> We did Dunkerque before breakfast - the autoroutey way was fine (apart from that brief burst of passing HGVs! - but we soon had the road to ourselves again).
> mjr's route looks a lot nicer, but we got to the town-centre pretty quickly and painlessly anyway. Midday might have been different!


Yes, all of my Dunkirk crossings were afternoon ones because of the bike bans on our trains crossing Cambridge before 9am or so.


----------



## Chislenko (30 Mar 2022)

Sat on the ferry as we speak, Plymouth to Santander, so far have seen no cyclists!


----------



## matticus (30 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Sat on the ferry as we speak, Plymouth to Santander, so far have seen no cyclists!


Are you checking for tan lines? Or quads-to-bicep ratio??


----------



## Cathryn (30 Mar 2022)

I phoned this morning to make our booking. The phone line was 14p/minute and I reckon I was on hold/in conversation for ten mins. The lady had to make three separate reservations and do some adjusting to get our son booked on but the line was so poor I couldn’t quite make it out! And several hours later, email confirmation hasn’t arrived…which makes me wonder if I’ll need to phone that expensive line again and see where it is! 

Not hugely impressed!


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I phoned this morning to make our booking. The phone line was 14p/minute and I reckon I was on hold/in conversation for ten mins. The lady had to make three separate reservations and do some adjusting to get our son booked on but the line was so poor I couldn’t quite make it out! And several hours later, email confirmation hasn’t arrived…which makes me wonder if I’ll need to phone that expensive line again and see where it is!
> 
> Not hugely impressed!


Pathetic isn't it really.


----------



## Cathryn (30 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Pathetic isn't it really.



It really is poor. How is a family of three on bikes so hard to book or so unusual’


----------



## Chislenko (30 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> Are you checking for tan lines? Or quads-to-bicep ratio??



I'm looking for people who look knackered after cycling to Plymouth 🙂


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I phoned this morning to make our booking. The phone line was 14p/minute and I reckon I was on hold/in conversation for ten mins. The lady had to make three separate reservations and do some adjusting to get our son booked on but the line was so poor I couldn’t quite make it out! And several hours later, email confirmation hasn’t arrived…which makes me wonder if I’ll need to phone that expensive line again and see where it is!
> 
> Not hugely impressed!


Is there a transport Ombudsman/person or perhaps a call/letter to a consumer rights organisation? 
It seems to me that with the boom in bikes over the past couple of years and the rising cost of fuel (not to mention the P&O issues) it's the perfect moment for a push for change.


----------



## Cathryn (30 Mar 2022)

HobbesOnTour said:


> Is there a transport Ombudsman/person or perhaps a call/letter to a consumer rights organisation?
> It seems to me that with the boom in bikes over the past couple of years and the rising cost of fuel (not to mention the P&O issues) it's the perfect moment for a push for change.


There has to be something.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> There has to be something.


There does. 
It shouldn't be beyond the ken of a cycling forum to drum up examples of shoddy service once the door has been opened a crack? The trick is getting the door to open a bit. 

I wouldn't be happy with paying 14p a minute to make a reservation but if the line was that bad I'd be furious.


----------



## classic33 (30 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I phoned this morning to make our booking. The phone line was 14p/minute and I reckon I was on hold/in conversation for ten mins. The lady had to make three separate reservations and do some adjusting to get our son booked on but the line was so poor I couldn’t quite make it out! And several hours later, email confirmation hasn’t arrived…which makes me wonder if I’ll need to phone that expensive line again and see where it is!
> 
> Not hugely impressed!


0344 848 6090 
dover.pax@dfds.com

Or, for the person in charge of the passenger side
kasper.moos@dfds.com


----------



## vt2 (30 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I phoned this morning to make our booking. The phone line was 14p/minute and I reckon I was on hold/in conversation for ten mins. The lady had to make three separate reservations and do some adjusting to get our son booked on but the line was so poor I couldn’t quite make it out! And several hours later, email confirmation hasn’t arrived…which makes me wonder if I’ll need to phone that expensive line again and see where it is!
> 
> Not hugely impressed!


If you did not get an email reply immediately, then you need to phone them again. 

We booked 11 bikes and cabins for Portsmouth to St Malo ferry and back from Ouistreham for about 3 weeks ago - we go in three weeks time. Three of us were doing the bookings as we had vouchers to use up from a cancelled trip in 2020. They made a mistake on the first try and did not include the deduction for the vouchers. On the second try, this was sorted but no email confirmation received. On the third try, it turned out that they had misspelled my email address on the second call, so I would not end the call until I had received the email confirmation, which came through immediately. All this despite me having a BF account with all my details in it. Our vouchers said that we had to book by phone to redeem the vouchers, but one late addition was able to do the booking on the website including the redemption of the vouchers.


----------



## IaninSheffield (30 Mar 2022)

With the problems that several folks seem to have experienced booking their bikes on particular routes, I had a mooch around the booking systems of several of the ferry operators. I attempted to book a return trip for a group of 2x adults & 2x children (each with a bike) with differing degrees of success.
It would seem, as contributors to the thread have found, that P&O and DFDS have online booking systems which don't easily accommodate a family or group travelling with bikes. Stena, Brittany Ferries and the domestic(?) operators have implemented booking systems or policies which would appear to make life much easier.

Summary:

*Operator**Route**Website, bike info**Notes*PandODover - Calaishttps://www.poferries.com/en/routes/dover-to-calais/travel-information/travelling-with-a-bicycleIf you book a number of adults, you can choose 'Bicycle' when asked for vehicle details. As soon as you include more than one child however, you no longer have the option to choose 'Bicycle' as a vehicle. As you work through the system and reach the point where you need to select the specific sailing time, it shows only the number of people you've selected, but only 1x bike, rather than the same number of bikes as people.Hull - RotterdamAs aboveCairnryan - LarneAs aboveLiverpool - DublinFoot passengers with bikes are not allowed to travelDFDSDover - Francehttps://www.dfds.com/en/passenger-ferries/ferry-crossings/cycling-in-europe/franceYou're able to select 'Bicycle' as the vehicle option on the first page of booking. On the second booking page when you reach the point where you need to select the specific sailing time, it shows only the number of people you've selected, but only 1x bike, rather than the same number of bikes as people. What's more, it looks like you're charged for this single bicycle!Newcastle - Amsterdamhttps://www.dfds.com/en/passenger-ferries/ferry-crossings/cycling-in-europe/hollandAs aboveNewhaven - DieppeAs aboveStena LineHarwich - Hook of Hollandhttps://www.stenaline.co.uk/faqs/at-the-port/how-do-I-get-on-to-the-ferry-with-my-bicycleYou're able to select 'Bicycle' as the vehicle option on the first page of booking, however, you can also select the number of bicycles you wish to carry, which then follows you through the rest of the booking.Cairnryan - BelfastAs aboveBrittany FerriesPortsmouth - Francehttps://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/...-information/booking-the-correct-vehicle-typeAfter selecting the route, dates and number of people, on the second page, if you choose 'Bicycle' as 'Vehicle' the system automatically adds one bike per person - you can't change the number. So for tandem users, that might be a problem ... or not - maybe the cost would be the same? In the 'Help' section, it mentions that if travelling with a tandem, you should call the Reservations Team.Portsmouth - SpainAs aboveCondor FerriesUK - Channel Islandshttps://www.condorferries.co.uk/fer...ey/travel-advice/travelling-with-your-bicycleIf you work your way through a booking, entering 'Foot passenger' where asked how you're travelling, you can then add the requisite number of bikes as 'Extras'.IoM Steam Packet Co.UK - IoMhttps://www.steam-packet.com/faqsBicycles are carried FoC when a foot passenger ticket is bought (no need to book)Red FunnelSouthampton - Coweshttps://www.redfunnel.co.uk/en/isle-of-wight-ferry/faqs/Bicycles are carried FoC when a foot passenger ticket is bought (no need to book)WightlinkMainland - IoWhttps://www.wightlink.co.uk/travel-advice/vehicle-type-guideBicycles are carried FoC when a foot passenger ticket is bought (no need to book)CalMacScotland - Isleshttps://www.calmac.co.uk/faqs/tickets-and-reservations/bicycle-ticketsBicycles are carried FoC when a foot passenger ticket is bought (no need to book)


----------



## grldtnr (31 Mar 2022)

vt2 said:


> If you did not get an email reply immediately, then you need to phone them again.
> 
> We booked 11 bikes and cabins for Portsmouth to St Malo ferry and back from Ouistreham for about 3 weeks ago - we go in three weeks time. Three of us were doing the bookings as we had vouchers to use up from a cancelled trip in 2020. They made a mistake on the first try and did not include the deduction for the vouchers. On the second try, this was sorted but no email confirmation received. On the third try, it turned out that they had misspelled my email address on the second call, so I would not end the call until I had received the email confirmation, which came through immediately. All this despite me having a BF account with all my details in it. Our vouchers said that we had to book by phone to redeem the vouchers, but one late addition was able to do the booking on the website including the redemption of the vouchers.





IaninSheffield said:


> With the problems that several folks seem to have experienced booking their bikes on particular routes, I had a mooch around the booking systems of several of the ferry operators. I attempted to book a return trip for a group of 2x adults & 2x children (each with a bike) with differing degrees of success.
> It would seem, as contributors to the thread have found, that P&O and DFDS have online booking systems which don't easily accommodate a family or group travelling with bikes. Stena, Brittany Ferries and the domestic(?) operators have implemented booking systems or policies which would appear to make life much easier.
> 
> Summary:
> ...


I've not had a perfect experience with Stena line to Hoek van Holland, had minor difficulty in the past, solved when they 'phoned me after I got in touch with customer service, that is a popular route to the Netherlands.
But my experience with Brittany ferries was NOT the same,I definitely am against paying premium prices to speak to someone to book, seems nuts to pay to pay over the odds to buy services, it ought to be standard price or a free phone rather than 0800 numbers, after all most phone contracts give you an amount of minutes free, 2 calls to Customer services ,then that's all gone!
I do not see what the difficulty is In booking a cabin & bikes in one name, why do booking systems have you making separate bookings for each cyclist.
It's just nuts.


----------



## mjr (31 Mar 2022)

IaninSheffield said:


> With the problems that several folks seem to have experienced booking their bikes on particular routes, I had a mooch around the booking systems of several of the ferry operators. I attempted to book a return trip for a group of 2x adults & 2x children (each with a bike) with differing degrees of success.


Could @Richard Fairhurst use this for a "Bikes on boats" page like the "Bikes on trains" one on cycle.travel?


----------



## matticus (31 Mar 2022)

mjr said:


> Could @Richard Fairhurst use this for a "*Bikes on boats*" page like the "*Boats on trains*" one on cycle.travel?


I guess the latter is pretty useless without the former - to cyclists, anyway. Needs to be the same boats though ...


----------



## mjr (31 Mar 2022)

matticus said:


> I guess the latter is pretty useless without the former - to cyclists, anyway. Needs to be the same boats though ...


Oops!


----------



## Cathryn (31 Mar 2022)

classic33 said:


> 0344 848 6090
> dover.pax@dfds.com
> 
> Or, for the person in charge of the passenger side
> kasper.moos@dfds.com



Thanks for Kasper's details. Poor Kasper.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Mar 2022)

Update. Still no email so I phoned again on their 14p/minute phone line. On the phone for 20 mins. On hold for at least 10. 

I get put through to France because UK is all busy. Lovely lady. Apparently, I'm NOT a group booking (I'm less than 10 people) so she puts me thrugh to another lovely French lady. She does find my reservation (I have the number written down now) and confirms it. Says she'll put my reservation through to customer services. I ask if I should hold? Oh no..they'll contact me. By email? By phone? By email. 

4pm. Still no email. That's a least £4 in phone charges so far. Once this is resolved, I'll be emailing DFDS.


----------



## Cathryn (31 Mar 2022)

Shall I talk flights too? 

All I want is: 3 adults (son is 12) with bikes. One way. Geneva to Heathrow. I go with Swiss because they're cheap and much better than Easyjet when I've flown with them before. Their website talks about booking bikes on - needs to be in a box, you can get boxes with Swiss at Geneva airport. Brilliant.

Cannot book the bikes on. Can't find any way to add them to our luggage. Use the BOT chat thing and it tells me eventually that I need to add my bikes to my booking afterwards. It's a bit of a gamble. So I try three different helplines from their websites. No-one picks up and I'm waiting for a long time. 

So I book the flights. All good. Then i fill in the Bike Booking Request form and wait. Nothing. 

So I tweet Swiss. Within an hour or so, a person has replied asking me to DM her details. I do so. She can add the bikes..yay! Just as well as they only carry THREE BIKES PER PLANE. What happened if we had another child?? She has provisionally added bikes to our reservation because....she also needs: height, length, width and weight of all the bikes! Cue much tape-measure/bathroom scales action! I've sent her all the details and am awaiting her confirmation. This is grim.


----------



## mjr (31 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Shall I talk flights too?


Let's not because they are too grim for the planet as well as for booking bikes


----------



## Cathryn (31 Mar 2022)

mjr said:


> Let's not because they are too grim for the planet as well as for booking bikes



I agree but it will be my first flight for three years so I don't feel too dreadful.


----------



## grldtnr (31 Mar 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I agree but it will be my first flight for three years so I don't feel too dreadful.


Not a fan of flights with a bike, but oddly never had a problem booking flights with a bike , admittedly last time I flew with a bike must have been 20 + years ago ,before t'interweb booking thing became a thing.
But still, clicking through a website should not present difficulty, and yet it does, .....WHY !


----------



## Cathryn (31 Mar 2022)

grldtnr said:


> Not a fan of flights with a bike, but oddly never had a problem booking flights with a bike , admittedly last time I flew with a bike must have been 20 + years ago ,before t'interweb booking thing became a thing.
> But still, clicking through a website should not present difficulty, and yet it does, .....WHY !



I haven't flown with a bike for maybe 14 years and I don't remember this much trouble either. So weird.


----------



## shnjmsn (1 Apr 2022)

mjr said:


> Leave the cycle way and exit through the left gate, turning left at the first roundabout, right at the next, then take a short (50m) gravel ramp right down onto back lanes to Loon Plage, but even if you miss that ramp, you end up at Mardyck instead of the autoroute feeder roundabout.
> 
> It would be simpler if the port finished the damn cycle way so it connected to, well, anything, but they told me in 2019 that they won't in the foreseeable.


Exactly this, we've had years of experience now........ We mostly head along the back road to Mardyck nowadays and stop for a beer in the village......! Getting off the ferry is a bit hit and miss, some years we've been first off, other years last off....... Think it's just how they feel on the day ! But if you get off first you do get the head start out through the port....... Roll on 19th June where we'll be heading back over to Bruges for the first time in 3 years !


----------



## HelenD123 (1 Apr 2022)

My first flight with a bike for 13 years tomorrow . Very easy booking it with Ryanair (the only option for my start and end point). Let's hope it all goes smoothly. I'd rather be on a ferry. Seems much less stressful, if you can get booked!


----------



## Cathryn (1 Apr 2022)

HelenD123 said:


> My first flight with a bike for 13 years tomorrow . Very easy booking it with Ryanair (the only option for my start and end point). Let's hope it all goes smoothly. I'd rather be on a ferry. Seems much less stressful, if you can get booked!


 It’s definitely easier on the day! I’m excited for you though!


----------



## Cathryn (2 Apr 2022)

Given this week's shenanigans, I was amused at the Cycling UK newsletter which came out yesterday! I'm gathering notes on my booking fiasco and will write to them (in a helpful way, not a snotty way obvs).

Taking your bike on a ferry​When it comes to travelling with your bike, there are few methods more convenient than going by ferry. In most cases, it's simply a case of rolling into the port, walking on board pushing your wheels and then heading to the passenger deck. It's that simple. In this simple guide, Cycling UK's Sam Jones provides some tips on what to expect and where you can travel with your bike.


----------



## grldtnr (2 Apr 2022)

Go on , stick your spoke in the wheels, if it's lazy journalism, it deserves to be shown up.
The problems are'nt physically getting on board, the problem is getting reliable info on your booking.


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Apr 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Given this week's shenanigans, I was amused at the Cycling UK newsletter which came out yesterday! I'm gathering notes on my booking fiasco and will write to them (in a helpful way, not a snotty way obvs).
> 
> Taking your bike on a ferry​When it comes to travelling with your bike, there are few methods more convenient than going by ferry. In most cases, it's simply a case of rolling into the port, walking on board pushing your wheels and then heading to the passenger deck. It's that simple. In this simple guide, Cycling UK's Sam Jones provides some tips on what to expect and where you can travel with your bike.
> 
> ...


I thought exactly the same thing as you when I saw that yesterday. Someone needs to do a bit more research on the subject at Cycling UK methinks.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Apr 2022)

This is not really relevant but I did a great crossing with a couple of friends once. We knew someone with a camper van who was making the crossing, so we went as their passengers. We just about squeezed ourselves and our bikes into their van, very uncomfortably but it was only for boarding and disembarkation.

So the moral of the story is - find someone with a camper van who is crossing when you want to.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Apr 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Given this week's shenanigans, I was amused at the Cycling UK newsletter which came out yesterday! I'm gathering notes on my booking fiasco and will write to them (in a helpful way, not a snotty way obvs).
> 
> Taking your bike on a ferry​When it comes to travelling with your bike, there are few methods more convenient than going by ferry. In most cases, it's simply a case of rolling into the port, walking on board pushing your wheels and then heading to the passenger deck. It's that simple. In this simple guide, Cycling UK's Sam Jones provides some tips on what to expect and where you can travel with your bike.
> 
> ...



It is a bit like those reviews where you think “ you’ve never actually used the product / service have you?”


----------



## Julia9054 (2 Apr 2022)

Apparently - according to the article - you can take your bike on a P&O ferry Hull Zeebrugge.
Hull Zeebrugge ceased to be a passenger service in January 2021 - as anyone with a working Google could discover in one click.


----------



## Cathryn (2 Apr 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> This is not really relevant but I did a great crossing with a couple of friends once. We knew someone with a camper van who was making the crossing, so we went as their passengers. We just about squeezed ourselves and our bikes into their van, very uncomfortably but it was only for boarding and disembarkation.
> 
> So the moral of the story is - find someone with a camper van who is crossing when you want to.



We did discuss that actually - driving over and leaving the car. It was easier to book!


----------



## Cathryn (7 Apr 2022)

Not sure if anyone is still interested but my ferry drama finally resolved this morning! Yesterday, having still not have email confirmation of my booking, I ended up tweeting DFDS (which I really didn’t want to do). Someone got onto it immediately (at 10pm), found my reservation details and finally emailed through confirmation! I’m really grateful to them but annoyed it took so much work to get an email. 

I am going to write to DFDS and to Cycling UK about my experiences in a constructive manner so hopefully this can be fixed!


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Apr 2022)

Good you got the email but totally unacceptable that the company clearly don't have any form of customer service very low on their agenda.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (7 Apr 2022)

Cathryn said:


> I ended up tweeting DFDS


Unfortunately, this seems to be the way that a lot of companies are going. 
The more traditional methods of communication seem to be ignored in favour of more instantaneous methods.
It helps that such communication is very visible, though.

Well done on getting it sorted and I'm sure I'm not alone in hoping that you can influence a fix.


----------



## matticus (7 Apr 2022)

Cathryn said:


> Not sure if anyone is still interested but my ferry drama finally resolved this morning! Yesterday, having still not have email confirmation of my booking, I ended up tweeting DFDS (which I really didn’t want to do). Someone got onto it immediately (at 10pm), found my reservation details and finally emailed through confirmation! I’m really grateful to them but annoyed it took so much work to get an email.
> 
> I am going to write to DFDS and to Cycling UK about my experiences in a constructive manner so hopefully this can be fixed!


This exact problem has just been discussed on the CUK forum (different DFDS route): solutions were twitter, or:
"Use their 0344 848 6090 a regular landline."

In their case the twitter person was actually no use! Presumably they work shifts?


----------



## Cathryn (7 Apr 2022)

matticus said:


> This exact problem has just been discussed on the CUK forum (different DFDS route): solutions were twitter, or:
> "Use their 0344 848 6090 a regular landline."
> 
> In their case the twitter person was actually no use! Presumably they work shifts?



That's useful to know. And yes, I had two twitter people. One was useless, one was very good.


----------

